

Ask HN: Who runs News.YCombinator.net and hackerne.ws? - bowman

These sites seem to be exact mirrors of this site. I got distracted during a google search and logged onto one thinking it was this site. I quickly freaked out and changed my password but I would like to know their relationship with this site. A phishing scam, or something innocent?<p>http://news.ycombinator.net/
http://hackerne.ws/
======
staunch
Nothing nefarious going on: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=84039>

Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=524470>

------
joshu
It's still nefarious. Websites should not service any hostnames that aren't
whitelisted. It's a good way to get linked to and traffic and so on.

------
profquail
You can do a DNS lookup on the domains:

[http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=dnsrec&host=ne...](http://network-
tools.com/default.asp?prog=dnsrec&host=news.ycombinator.net)

[http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=dnsrec&host=ha...](http://network-
tools.com/default.asp?prog=dnsrec&host=hackerne.ws)

Compare it with the real HN domain (news.ycombinator.com): [http://network-
tools.com/default.asp?prog=dnsrec&host=ne...](http://network-
tools.com/default.asp?prog=dnsrec&host=news.ycombinator.com)

I dunno about hackerne.ws, but the ycombinator.com and .net domains look like
they've got the same information. Perhaps someone with more DNS experience can
do a little more digging.

EDIT: Here's the WHOIS info for the contact email (dns@jomax.net) for
hackerne.ws: <http://who.godaddy.com/whoischeck.aspx?Domain=JOMAX.NET>

------
stse
Secondary domains should use 301 redirect.

------
bkrausz
yc.net seems to be registered by PG and pointing to the same server, though
hackerne.ws is a godaddy domain hosted on godaddy servers, which seems a lot
sketchier.

~~~
PieSquared
I think it was a Christmas present to the HN community at some time.

